# jbw with attractive black foids



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

im not talking about hood black girls but more of the more educated and more attractive ones they seem to only go for white guys is what i've noticed.

you have to be a tall white normie to get these girls tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


indeed I don't like black girls but its just something i noticed tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

lifefuel


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

JBB with attractive white foids
im not talking about white trash white girls but more of the more educated and more attractive ones they seem to only go for black guys is what i've noticed.

you have to be a tall black normie to get these girls tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


I like black girls though


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> JBB with attractive white foids
> im not talking about white trash white girls but more of the more educated and more attractive ones they seem to only go for black guys is what i've noticed.
> 
> you have to be a tall black normie to get these girls tbh


this wasnt even a race bait thread bro so pls dont start a fight jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I like black girls though


If you genuinely like them good. But if you go for them because you can’t get other girls that’s bad.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

not really tbh
not in london anyway
black girls always go for black guys here, educated or not, hood or not


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


I want to date a educated black girl tho


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you genuinely like them good. But if you go for them because you can’t get other girls that’s bad.


green card benefits?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> not really tbh
> not in london anyway
> black girls always go for black guys here, educated or not, hood or not


Brutal


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> not really tbh
> not in london anyway
> black girls always go for black guys here, educated or not, hood or not


london is a different world idk whats going on there


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Brutal


lifefuel


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I want to date a educated black girl tho


With black girls you gotta be a white chad. They don’t settle for less when dating outside their race.


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


Some of them look rather nice.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> london is a different world idk whats going on there


the only black girls i know that said they prefered white guys were girls that bleached there skin and openly spoke shit about black guys jfl

african american women are more self hating tbh so it makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why are you stealing my ideas nigg?

https://looksmax.org/threads/easy-ascension-guide.252405/
https://looksmax.org/threads/black-girls-are-so-subhuman.252348/


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Some of them look rather nice.


Tyrone only


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Why are you stealing my ideas nigg?
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/easy-ascension-guide.252405/
> https://looksmax.org/threads/black-girls-are-so-subhuman.252348/


are u black?


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> With black girls you gotta be a white chad. They don’t settle for less when dating outside their race.


Cope tbh


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> With black girls you gotta be a white chad. They don’t settle for less when dating outside their race.


no tall normie or averageheight high tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> are u black?



No, im latin, i do have black traits like bimax protrusion and lanky body, tbh im a fucken misc of every race lol


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> no tall normie or averageheight high tier normie


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 846571


shakiralookgood


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

White girls are the best


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Dec 3, 2020)

shes probably into white dudes tbh


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> White girls are the best


Im starting to like mulattas alot too


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Some of them look rather nice.







White girls fog hard


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Cope tbh


damn....


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 846576
> View attachment 846578
> shes probably into white dudes tbh


Cope she’s fucking a tyrone like this. And girls who wear hoop earrings don’t like white guys.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope she’s fucking a tyrone like this. And girls who wear hoop earrings don’t like white guys.
> View attachment 846583


are you black bro you defensive af hope i didnt hurt your feelings


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

white girls fog 
white whores would date good looking curries
but ethnic whores always prefer whites


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

the mixed ones are hotter anyway


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> are you black bro you defensive af hope i didnt hurt your feelings


Mullato. And feelings aren’t hurt. Just a advocate for the bbcpill


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> White girls are the best





brbbrah said:


> White girls fog hard


@streege blackpill them on white girl dirty ass and microchimerism


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Mullato. And feelings aren’t hurt. Just a advocate for the bbcpill


mirin do you have light eyes? you should easely ascend then


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> this wasnt even a race bait thread bro so pls dont start a fight jfl


that's what this thread will become become though, still cool with you though


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 3, 2020)

shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Mullato. And feelings aren’t hurt. Just a advocate for the bbcpill


advocate for the cringpill u mean


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> mirin do you have light eyes? you should easely ascend then


Not really. Just light brown. And already ascended


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope she’s fucking a tyrone like this. And girls who wear hoop earrings don’t like white guys.
> View attachment 846583









na she fucking a spanish dude


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> advocate for the cringpill u mean


Daily reminder that white men had to create laws for white girls not to marry black guys.


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 846571


Nah, black women aren't that picky.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

See how in this thread how people believe their "people" don't racemix much, and don't like implicitely the idea of it?
So don't be shocked when whites think the same for themselves.
Tbh better all go for their people for LTR ngl.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> advocate for the cringpill u mean


it's legit my friend




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Daily reminder that white men had to create laws for white girls not to marry black guys.


lmao. stupid. race pill isnt that big of a deal, most people date their own race. i dont get these stupid disputes tbh


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Daily reminder that white men had to create laws for white girls not to marry black guys.


It was more about white men not marrying black women. Same problem nowadays, it's more white men marrying out of race other than white women.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> @streege blackpill them on white girl dirty ass and microchimerism


i wish i still had my full quote it was funny, but it was something like, "whites girls r my qweens, despite the liters of semen they take on daily, and the kgs of poo that is in their arse that they don't wash after every poo session, they still my qweens".


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lmao. stupid. race pill isnt that big of a deal, most people date their own race. i dont get these stupid disputes tbh



bbc and dark triad thugmaxxed ethnics slay in Canada 
ngl white whores love that shit


@looksmaxxer234


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i still had my full quote it was funny, but it was something like, "whites girls r my qweens, despite the liters of semen they take on daily, and the kgs of poo that is in their arse that they don't wash after every poo session, they still my qweens".



i agree. Whites are king, white women r my qweens forever and ever, no matter the amount of thousands of semen they take into them daily and the amount of cute poo they have in them daily bc they usually don't wash it properly after every poo session.
Always qweens in my heart


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> It was more about white men not marrying black women. Same problem nowadays, it's more white men marrying out of race other than white women.


I saw a newly african immigrant the other day walking with a blonde milf jfl
he wasn't even good looking jfl

@looksmaxxer234 no cap


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> See how in this thread how people believe their "people" don't racemix much, and don't like implicitely the idea of it?
> So don't be shocked when whites think the same for themselves.
> Tbh better all go for their people for LTR ngl.


basically what you said


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> i agree. Whites are king, white women r my qweens forever and ever, no matter the amount of thousands of semen they take into them daily and the amount of cute poo they have in them daily bc they usually don't wash it properly after every poo session.
> Always qweens in my heart


tbh on discord - that i left as i did leave this forum before needing to contact an user and will prolly leave again soon, - i have some golden quotes from my pure autism, should be pinned out. 
the "somehow ethnic" is glorios too ngl @sytyl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> basically what you said



Of course
white girls are the hottest
but their for pump and dump only


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> tbh on discord - that i left as i did leave this forum before needing to contact an user and will prolly leave again soon, - i have some golden quotes from my pure autism, should be pinned out.
> the "somehow ethnic" is glorios too ngl @sytyl


brb leaving the forum permanently for the fifth time


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

death to crackers and niggers. Need to accelerate the tension in this thread


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Of course
> white girls are the hottest
> but their for pump and dump only


I agree they belong to big curry cock only


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> basically what you said



i mirin him so hard, one of the best boxers of all time, and a top tier eloquence, with insane speechs that are still up there.
i agree.

see this one too :


really you must watch it.


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> I saw a newly african immigrant the other day walking with a blonde milf jfl
> he wasn't even good looking jfl
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 no cap


Yeah, but it's more of a niche fetish. There was a study that found that 90% of white women don't even consider black men as potential partners. And of those who could date one, doesn't mean they still necessarily date one. 
Women are in fact found to be way more choosy when it comes to partners potential race, than men.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Race is cope. Just be good looking theory.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, but it's more of a niche fetish. There was a study that found that 90% of white women don't even consider black men as potential partners. And of those who could date one, doesn't mean they still necessarily date one.
> Women are in fact found to be way more choosy when it comes to partners potential race, than men.


Yes you marry within your own race

but pumping and dumping white girls is for fun

they love that shit especially in colleges


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> brb leaving the forum permanently for the fifth time


i'm a mentalcel tbh in all regards.


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I agree they belong to big curry cock only





brbbrah said:


> Yes you marry within your own race
> 
> but pumping and dumping white girls is for fun
> 
> they love that shit especially in colleges







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Race is cope. Just be good looking theory.


I agree but being a certain race can have positive or negative in daily life not just dating


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Race is cope. Just be good looking theory.









On a srs note, i need to see your face someday, won't leak tho, probably a prettyboy meeks alike


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> View attachment 846613


tbh if u revert sincerely, i'll be the one to find you the girl u want. 
race is cope.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Race is cope. Just be good looking theory.


cope
just be vinnie hacker theory


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> View attachment 846613


Just use south indian or tamil with bloat and shit bones theory
the curries that slay look different jfl
that's what i'm talking about

Also i'm paki we dont do that shit jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope she’s fucking a tyrone like this. And girls who wear hoop earrings don’t like white guys.
> View attachment 846583


These dudes don’t know the signs their white af 

She’s wearing hoop earrings and her lip gloss SHES definitely bbc only


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yes you marry within your own race
> 
> but pumping and dumping white girls is for fun
> 
> they love that shit especially in colleges


low iq if :
- you want a virgin girl that is also pious for marriage if you ain't yourself
- you want to marry a girl that was pumped and dumped but "muh repented" even.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> These dudes don’t know the signs their white af
> 
> She’s wearing hoop earrings and her lip gloss SHES definitely bbc only


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yes you marry within your own race
> 
> but pumping and dumping white girls is for fun
> 
> they love that shit especially in colleges


Yeah, white women are whores.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope
> just be vinnie hacker theory
> View attachment 846619


unironically vinnie showed me that, yes to be a prettyboy you need more soft features than bones eventho bones need to be top tier, but you can't ever be a top tier prettyboy without top tier dick sucking lips. I won't ever be a prettyboy then, since you can't change lips, but i cope with the idea that ion want to have dick sucking lips either ways since not heterosexual asf.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> These dudes don’t know the signs their white af
> 
> She’s wearing hoop earrings and her lip gloss SHES definitely bbc only


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> View attachment 846617
> 
> 
> On a srs note, i need to see your face someday, won't leak tho, probably a prettyboy meeks alike


same brah @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, white women are whores.


Yeah
either they fuck for one night stands
or date for a while then break up jfl
no srs relationships


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> unironically vinnie showed me that, yes to be a prettyboy you need more soft features than bones eventho bones need to be top tier, but you can't ever be a top tier prettyboy without top tier dick sucking lips. I won't ever be a prettyboy then, since you can't change lips, but i cope with the idea that ion want to have dick sucking lips either ways since not heterosexual asf.


he has giga bones doe
literally bone mass mogs me to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, white women are whores.


how do you feel bout that?
if my people were on a large scale like white women, i wouldnt accepted that tbh ngl. srs it's sad but at least they are far from doing that mine.


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> unironically vinnie showed me that, yes to be a prettyboy you need more soft features than bones eventho bones need to be top tier, but you can't ever be a top tier prettyboy without top tier dick sucking lips. I won't ever be a prettyboy then, since you can't change lips, but i cope with the idea that ion want to have dick sucking lips either ways since not heterosexual asf.


just get lip fillers brah


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 846635


That dudes clearly latino tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> he has giga bones doe
> literally bone mass mogs me to oblivion


yes good bones tbh but lean, he doesn't insanely bone mog me imo. still better. with different soft features could have been maesthetic, shows how top tier prettyboy are the hardest look to achieve, literally.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> just get lip fillers brah


just be gay bro - i respect gay ppl obv they are humans


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> That dudes clearly latino tho


He's spanish so clearly african


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> He's spanish so clearly african


Indeed bbc


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> yes good bones tbh but lean, he doesn't insanely bone mog me imo. still better. with different soft features could have been maesthetic, shows how top tier prettyboy are the hardest look to achieve, literally.


You’re underestimating his bones. His bones are above average and he’s lean too.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> yes good bones tbh but lean, he doesn't insanely bone mog me imo. still better. with different soft features could have been maesthetic, shows how top tier prettyboy are the hardest look to achieve, literally.


then you are chad
his cheekbones arer literally bigger than my fucking ankle


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> lifefuel


What about ethnics in london? do they go for whites? or?


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> how do you feel bout that?
> if my people were on a large scale like white women, i wouldnt accepted that tbh ngl. srs it's sad but at least they are far from doing that mine.


Yeah, and what am I going to do? Go to a college campus and preach about hellfire to the sluts? They wouldn't care. I'll let them live the life they want, I don't want to spend the rest of my life wondering about what some irrelevant low class sloot is doing.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> then you are chad
> his cheekbones arer literally bigger than my fucking ankle
> View attachment 846641


@streege is mentalcel
he has very good bones and could be htn to close chadelite if lost weight and trim but cries on here rather than slaying


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> then you are chad
> his cheekbones arer literally bigger than my fucking ankle
> View attachment 846641


streege is mentalcel chad 



Bigbeefius said:


> That dudes clearly latino tho


on a serious note he's clearly white and "latino" isn't a race


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> then you are chad
> his cheekbones arer literally bigger than my fucking ankle
> View attachment 846641


well he has more projected zygos than me tbh ngl - i lack in that regard - but i have overall a better side even rn from what i've seen, especially how he is trying hard int his pic, mandible, chin, ramus, and wideness of zygos i'm a bit better. but he mogs me hard in lips, and nose. i have better browridge also.
His eyes aren't better tbh ngl.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @streege is mentalcel
> he has very good bones and could be htn to close chadelite if lost weight and trim but cries on here rather than slaying


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> im not talking about hood black girls but more of the more educated and more attractive ones they seem to only go for white guys is what i've noticed.
> 
> you have to be a tall white normie to get these girls tbh


*Where you from OP?
You're either a white guy (no hate) or another self hating cucked ethnic  
I need to know ngl*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, and what am I going to do? Go to a college campus and preach about hellfire to the sluts? They wouldn't care. I'll let them live the life they want, I don't want to spend the rest of my life wondering about what some irrelevant low class sloot is doing.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @streege is mentalcel
> he has very good bones and could be htn to close chadelite if lost weight and trim but cries on here rather than slaying


If he had the money he could mog amnesia


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> then you are chad
> his cheekbones arer literally bigger than my fucking ankle
> View attachment 846641


anklecel.


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> streege is mentalcel chad
> 
> 
> on a serious note he's clearly white and "latino" isn't a race


He doesn’t like white any sfcel would say this

He looks turkish or latino


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yeah
> either they fuck for one night stands
> or date for a while then break up jfl
> no srs relationships


Imo many want serious relationships, but they can't expect me to take them serious, after they open up about their rich sexual history. Word of advice to any foids lurking: Shut the fuck up about your sexual history. Just makes your boyfriends dick go limp.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 3, 2020)

T


looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


True for full black chicks, I’d love to fuck a hot mullata


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *Where you from OP?
> You're either a white guy (no hate) or another self hating cucked ethnic
> I need to know ngl*


he's from the negerlands


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, and what am I going to do? Go to a college campus and preach about hellfire to the sluts? They wouldn't care. I'll let them live the life they want, I don't want to spend the rest of my life wondering about what some irrelevant low class sloot is doing.


well, i did that, to girls of every belief back then, but in a more eloquent way, to show the sides of it, and the consequences in the long run.
Works on those who have IQ tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> he's from the negerlands


*Ironically that doesn't answer the question these days *


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> T
> 
> True for full black chicks, I’d love to fuck a hot mullata


Your sisters on my dick right now
she's a dirty whore


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> T
> 
> True for full black chicks, I’d love to fuck a hot mullata


If she’s hot im fucking either way. Don’t care if she’s darkskin


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> He doesn’t like white any sfcel would say this
> 
> He looks turkish or latino


He's white stop coping
calling on sfcel @BigBiceps


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Almost anyone nt and gymmaxxed can slay at college parties
some even stacies
You'd be surprised how far and horny these bitches are
but their all low class sluts like @BigBiceps said
no high class


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Almost anyone nt and gymmaxxed can slay at college parties
> some even stacies
> You'd be surprised how far and horny these bitches are
> but their all low class sluts like @BigBiceps said
> no high class


unless you are birdcel tbh


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> What about ethnics in london? do they go for whites? or?


ethnic girls mainly go for white guys but they are open to ethnic guys

ethnic guys go for ethnic girls mainly


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> unless you are birdcel tbh


don't be ugly theory strikes again


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ethnic girls mainly go for white guys but they are open to ethnic guys
> 
> ethnic guys go for ethnic girls mainly


I only want her so it doesnt matter for me


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ethnic girls mainly go for white guys but they are open to ethnic guys
> 
> ethnic guys go for ethnic girls mainly


*Brutal so ethnic stacy is more likely to go for white chad instead of ethnic chad? *


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> don't be ugly theory strikes again


normie plus nt plus gymmaxxed that's what im talking about

not this guy jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *Brutal so ethnic stacy is more likely to go for white chad instead of ethnic chad? *


Just go to home country theory to slay ethnic stacies
i've seen ugly ass curries arrangemarriagemaxx with stacies jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *Brutal so ethnic stacy is more likely to go for white chad instead of ethnic chad? *


They cry for white chads then settle with ethnics


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *Brutal so ethnic stacy is more likely to go for white chad instead of ethnic chad? *


depends on there upbringing tbh

ethnic girls that have been raised by traditional family with strict rules will be strongly pushed/pressured into being with ethnic men, but ethnic women that arent raised like that will go for white guys


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I only want her so it doesnt matter for me
> View attachment 846659


She's high class
you wouldn't typically see high class stacies at college parties
cause their not disgusting sluts
That said their likely to date within their own race


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> She's high class
> you wouldn't typically see high class stacies at college parties
> cause their not disgusting sluts
> That said their likely to date within their own race


idk alot of stacies go to parties from a young age


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I only want her so it doesnt matter for me
> View attachment 846659


same bruh

i have mulatto/north african pheno so i should be able to get white jb tbh


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

more educated and more attractive ones 

404


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> He's white stop coping
> calling on sfcel @BigBiceps


Cope son he’s indeed a bbc champion


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> idk alot of stacies go to parties from a young age


low class stacies even fuck ethnics jfl
im talking about high class stacies

Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020



Latebloomer10 said:


> idk alot of stacies go to parties from a young age


low class stacies even fuck ethnics jfl
im talking about high class stacies


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Almost anyone nt and gymmaxxed can slay at college parties
> some even stacies
> You'd be surprised how far and horny these bitches are
> but their all low class sluts like @BigBiceps said
> no high class


high class/low class is a cope for modern girls.
High class is most likely to get fucked by fully LMS white chads, and fucked in the side by badboy ethnics, they just hide it better, while low tier do admit openly to do it.
the only good way to say "high class" is if you refer to really religious girls.


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Just go to home country theory to slay ethnic stacies
> i've seen ugly ass curries arrangemarriagemaxx with stacies jfl


*I got years until I arrangemarriagemaxx and I get the hottest ethnic in my country *


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> same bruh
> 
> i have mulatto/north african pheno so i should be able to get white jb tbh


my brother🤞


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> high class/low class is a cope for modern girls.
> High class is most likely to get fucked by fully LMS white chads, and fucked in the side by badboy ethnics, they just hide it better, while low tier do admit openly to do it.
> the only good way to say "high class" is if you refer to really religious girls.


Yes bhai you are correct
Remember that low class gypsy stacylite I showed dating that ipd arabcel?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You’re underestimating his bones. His bones are above average and he’s lean too.
> View attachment 846640


in my next message i just said that with different soft features he could have maesthetic leaning toward dom, showing how top tier prettyboys are the hardest looks to achieve


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> She's high class
> you wouldn't typically see high class stacies at college parties
> cause their not disgusting sluts
> That said their likely to date within their own race


high class is bullshit

i go to one of the best schools in england rn, full of high class people, they act polite but at the end of the day they still have a sex drive and fuck badboys at degenerate parties


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yes bhai you are correct
> Remember that low class gypsy stacylite I showed dating that ipd arabcel?


well a thot is a thot, i feel repulsed by thots genuinely no matter their looks, but in daily life, it's good to have validation from every1 even them. that's why i want to ascend tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> He's white stop coping
> calling on sfcel @BigBiceps


She’s dating a guy who looks like he acts black


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> well a thot is a thot, i feel repulsed by thots genuinely no matter their looks, but in daily life, it's good to have validation from every1 even them. that's why i want to ascend tbh


You want validation?
Lose weight and hit the gym


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> She’s dating a guy who looks like he acts black
> View attachment 846675


He doesn't look white jfl looks latino or half black ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> high class is bullshit
> 
> i go to one of the best schools in england rn, full of high class people, they act polite but at the end of the day they still have a sex drive and fuck badboys at degenerate parties


can relate, from the stories that happened to me, when i was in the highest class school of the country, i could have fucked a dozens - but i'm low iq and shy when it comes to asking out, plus i fear genuinely god - due to beeing NT. Not any difference in "class", they just are better to talk with. Only genuinely religious/non religious is a good distinction to make.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> same bruh
> 
> i have mulatto/north african pheno so i should be able to get white jb tbh


cope


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> She’s dating a guy who looks like he acts black
> View attachment 846675


wth is acting black?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> wth is acting black?


We all know what it means


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> wth is acting black?


being low iq


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope


white jb


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> white jb
> 
> View attachment 846680


im not talknig about the girl bro jfl


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> We all know what it means


i don't i've spoken with like two [2] vlack persons in my life


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> being low iq


Sadly ethnics have to resort to that to slay 
all the niggas and ethnics in my hs used to talk like ghetto faggots
but they did slay white girls


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 846686
> View attachment 846688






*A.S 💷Today at 1:02 AM*
ahahahahahahahagah



_*[*_*1:02 AM]
this guy is darker than coal



[1:02 AM]
What lightskin*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Sadly ethnics have to resort to that to slay
> all the niggas and ethnics in my hs used to talk like ghetto faggots
> but they did slay white girls


no need tbh, but for you to play high IQ, classy ethnic card - which is natural i mean you can't fake shit if you do it's over - you need the right context and beeing known as such.In my case due to my personnality and eloquence - not in english ngl - even if i wanted, i couldn't fake beeing a badboy.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *A.S 💷Today at 1:02 AM*
> ahahahahahahahagah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> i don't i've spoken with like two [2] vlack persons in my life


i'm black bro, so you've spoken w me too


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> i don't i've spoken with like two [2] vlack persons in my life


Thugmaxxed style of the guy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 846694


r n t u partly arab?


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> r n t u partly arab?


JFL that isnt me lmao, i would have murdered myself if it was, jfl at willingly living with such a skull deformity, over for this inbred arab fag


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> White girls are the best


can you convert them to islam?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> no need tbh, but for you to play high IQ, classy ethnic card - which is natural i mean you can't fake shit if you do it's over - you need the right context and beeing known as such.In my case due to my personnality and eloquence - not in english ngl - even if i wanted, i couldn't fake beeing a badboy.


Thugmaxxing is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> JFL that isnt me lmao, i would have murdered myself if it was, jfl at willingly living with such a skull deformity, over for this inbred arab fag


no i mean, i feel like i've read that u were partly arab, rnt u? no point in self hating, even if i was fully curry ngl i would just have given up on looks and focus on arrangemax


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> can you convert them to islam?


maybe some big booty white jbs


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Sadly ethnics have to resort to that to slay
> all the niggas and ethnics in my hs used to talk like ghetto faggots
> but they did slay white girls


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thugmaxxing is cope.
> View attachment 846698
> View attachment 846699


well everything has a meaning in life. Even the girls they attract i despise them not only because they are thot - most modernist girls are and i just can't be attracted - but because they act as loud, low iq, and primitive than these "thugs" to mimic them. I want to be with a decent human beeing overall, not an human acting like an abused dog.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> white girls fog
> white whores would date good looking curries
> but ethnic whores always prefer whites


no they'd date psl 4 thugmaxxed curry


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

@TheCopefulCurry why u cage at my high class argument, u curry


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> well everything has a meaning in life. Even the girls they attract i despise them not only because they are thot - most modernist girls are and i just can't be attracted - but because they act as loud, low iq, and primitive than these "thugs" to mimic them. I want to be with a decent human beeing overall, not an human acting like an abused dog.


bad news bro


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> - you want to marry a girl that was pumped and dumped but "muh repented" even.


theres nothing wrong with this... the past is the past


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> no i mean, i feel like i've read that u were partly arab, rnt u? no point in self hating, even if i was fully curry ngl i would just have given up on looks and focus on arrangemax


jfl na bro, im 100% eritrean, which is east african, indirectly i do probably have some arab dna from mixing 1000s of years ago as all eritreans do but its not with the modern goat fucking terrorist arabs you see today, it was a while ago


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


>


post ur curry voice I want hear


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> post ur curry voice I want hear


I dont have curry voice jfl I was raised up in Canada
but i'm caging at your black accent


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl na bro, im 100% eritrean, which is east african, indirectly i do probably have some arab dna from mixing 1000s of years ago as all eritreans do but its not with the modern goat fucking terrorist arabs you see today, it was a while ago


@LondonVillie why ughh react bro?


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> post ur curry voice I want hear


where are u from u sound like a french tyrone


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



dude wtf is this swedishnigga hybrid accent?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> @TheCopefulCurry why u cage at my high class argument, u curry


dont bother with @TheCopefulCurry he has been penchood lately


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You’re underestimating his bones. His bones are above average and he’s lean too.
> View attachment 846640


i mog vinnie no joke


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> @LondonVillie why ughh react bro?


cuz hes being racist (not Londonvillie but that ethiopian guy)


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i mog vinnie no joke


no you don't bro, come on now


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> theres nothing wrong with this... the past is the past


i accept her as a whole, but don't expect me to do charity and take her as my wife i'm ngl


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> post ur curry voice I want hear


hes too scared ive asked him many times


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> no you don't bro, come on now


he does, vinnie looks like a high trust cuck tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

stupid niggas like @brbbrah are coping hard. no foid would even give them the light of day, even in his fantasies about fucking white women. hes justshit posting hard. he should shut the fuck up


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> i accept her as a whole, but don't expect me to do charity and take her as my wife i'm ngl


you dont have to do that but theres nothing wrong with people who do this is what im saying


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> he does, vinnie looks like a high trust cuck tbh


he looks good, but he doesn't mog tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> stupid niggas like @brbbrah are coping hard. no foid would even give them the light of day, even in his fantasies about fucking white women. hes justshit posting hard. he should shut the fuck up


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> no you don't bro, come on now


i took better pics this time, i mog him check my matches i had in one day. also body halo.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

my new pics are legit 6 psl no joke


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you dont have to do that but theres nothing wrong with people who do this is what im saying


what is wrong and that i'll never forgive is that my ortho did stolen me 6mm of forward growth mandible, maxila, and also, like 3-4mm IMW.I still manage to have near to elite bones in that area, thanks to my dad's bones, but still i want to cry out loud, i should have NEVER DO ORTHO as a TEEN


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i took better pics this time, i mog him check my matches i had in one day. also body halo.
> 
> View attachment 846723


not to mention dutch girls are foggers with good height, facial bones and harmony. 353 matches is like 3500 matches in soymerica


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not to mention dutch girls are foggers with good height, facial bones and harmony. 353 matches is like 3500 matches in soymerica


thats right bro. i will send my new pics soon to u in dm


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> what is wrong and that i'll never forgive is that my ortho did stolen me 6mm of forward growth mandible, maxila, and also, like 3-4mm IMW.I still manage to have near to elite bones in that area, thanks to my dad's bones, but still i want to cry out loud, i should have NEVER DO ORTHO as a TEEN


it was qismat bro, i was robbed too of a normal life


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> thats right bro. i will send my new pics soon to u in dm


sure thing, just dont send it rn bro because i might rope seeing the competition in this country jfl.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> stupid niggas like @brbbrah are coping hard. no foid would even give them the light of day, even in his fantasies about fucking white women. hes justshit posting hard. he should shut the fuck up


massive cope white women love nt indian men


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> my new pics are legit 6 psl no joke


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> dude wtf is this swedishnigga hybrid accent?





brbbrah said:


> I dont have curry voice jfl I was raised up in Canada
> but i'm caging at your black accent


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> it was qismat bro, i was robbed too of a normal life


i'll do surgery tbh, it's just a way to recover what this female did stole me.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> sure thing, just dont send it rn bro because i might rope seeing the competition in this country jfl.


cope. the most common interracial couple in nordic is low inhib muslim morrocan and turk with nordic whore


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> stupid niggas like @brbbrah are coping hard. no foid would even give them the light of day, even in his fantasies about fucking white women. hes justshit posting hard. he should shut the fuck up


wdym? I'm sure it's different in Europe but i'm talking about Canada? I've slaready shown pics to users


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> i'll do surgery tbh, it's just a way to recover what this female did stole me.


i wont do surgery tbh. ill just rot here, hope it works out for you tho.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> massive cope white women love nt indian men



retarded nigga i mog u to back to oblivion, skyrim, morrowind and back. keep coping manlet 5'4


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> wdym? I'm sure it's different in Europe but i'm talking about Canada? I've slaready shown pics to users


he's coping sfcel a 4.5 psl paki got 150 matches in nerdic countries


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> cope. the most common interracial couple in nordic is low inhib muslim morrocan and turk with nordic whore


bruh i barely see moroccans or turks with natives because most of them are too subhuman. i do see black guys often and mulattos with them though but then again they also get a lot of interest from moroccan and turk chicks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> retarded nigga i mog u to back to oblivion, skyrim, morrowind and back. keep coping manlet 5'4


im not 5'4 and ur an incel, and ur not nt u even admitted in my thread. Nt 4 psl curry> aspie 7 psl white chad


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re a white guy and have to go for black girls you’ve failed as a white man.


Gonna have a baby with a black woman and create the new Meeks


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> he's coping sfcel a 4.5 psl paki got 150 matches in nerdic countries


hes dutch lol wdm you "sfcel paki"


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bruh i barely see moroccans or turks with natives because most of them are too subhuman. i do see black guys often and mulattos with them though but then again they also get a lot of interest from moroccan and turk chicks


nok u faggot chaddam dont make bring up that study, morrocan and turks are low inhib sunni slayers


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes dutch lol wdm you "sfcel paki"


no i was talking about that fag112

a paki got 150 matches in nerdic countries


----------



## itis123 (Dec 3, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 846727


he was already close to 6psl in the bad quality pictures ive seen of him. He could easily be a 6 in better pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

@fag112 
You live in Europe
I'm talking about Canada


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> im not 5'4 and ur an incel, and ur not nt u even admitted in my thread. Nt 4 psl curry> aspie 7 psl white chad


retard. this is about tinder. IRL i dont slay because of autism obviously


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> nok u faggot chaddam dont make bring up that study, morrocan and turks are low inhib sunni slayers


moroccans and turks date their own kind mostly, dont argue with me on this because i live in a city with lots of moroccans and turks and ive seen it a very few times that they had a white gf lol


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> retard. this is about tinder. IRL i dont slay because of autism obviously


tinder doesnt mean shit u aspie retard, when i gymmaxx i could probably get 99 matches gymaxxed curry > 5 psl aspie


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> no i was talking about that fag112
> 
> a paki got 150 matches in nerdic countries


who did? are you talking about salludon? he lives on an entirely different plane of existence lol, you cant lump him into the average pakistani category


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> moroccans and turks date their own kind mostly, dont argue with me on this because i live in a city with lots of moroccans and turks and ive seen it a very few times that they had a white gf lol


very true but i dont think whites want morrocan girls they act repulsive


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> my new pics are legit 6 psl no joke


bro you didn't magically go up 1-1.5 PSL points since the last pics you sent me, mirin tinder numbers though


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> moroccans and turks date their own kind mostly, dont argue with me on this because i live in a city with lots of moroccans and turks and ive seen it a very few times that they had a white gf lol


 ik but ur in germany, i was talking about nerdic countries


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> laugh now at my orthodontically fucked voice, just after a cry session. Someday i'll take back what i've been stolen from tbh :



Autismmaxxed I see, like that first squinting pic you sent me 
can't even hear what you say


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @fag112
> You live in Europe
> I'm talking about Canada


in australia dating as a curry is ez mode


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> very true but i dont think whites want morrocan girls they act repulsive


yeah usually if moroccan chicks have a bf outside their race its usually blacks. however at a local supermarket there was a tall white chadlite and he was apparently dating this chick called khadija jfl, thats moroccan. either he had no standards or she was one of the better looking moroccan chicks i saw in the supermarket (i dont know them by name but face)


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> Autismmaxxed I see, like that first squinting pic you sent me
> can't even hear what you say


@streege said welcome to curry town


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah usually if moroccan chicks have a bf outside their race its usually blacks. however at a local supermarket there was a tall white chadlite and he was apparently dating this chick called khadija jfl, thats moroccan. either he had no standards or she was one of the better looking moroccan chicks i saw in the supermarket (i dont know them by name but face)


tales from mumbai train station, morrocan women are whores though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> ik but ur in germany, i was talking about nerdic countries


im in the netherlands lol, not germany. nordic countries are similar to germanic countries but overall they pale in comparison to dutch people.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> Autismmaxxed I see, like that first squinting pic you sent me
> can't even hear what you say


I'm mentally fucked by my ortho, u wanna me be happy?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> tales from mumbai train station, morrocan women are whores though


yes theyre whores and not a made up tale i just told you, it was real. couldnt believe it either since this is an ethnic dominated neighborhood so i was surprised they were getting BLEACHED right around the corner jfl


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im in the netherlands lol, not germany. nordic countries are similar to germanic countries but overall they pale in comparison to dutch people.


oh idk but i saw aa study that morrocans did well there ANYWAY just be nt


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes theyre whores and not a made up tale i just told you, it was real. couldnt believe it either since this is an ethnic dominated neighborhood so i was surprised they were getting BLEACHED right around the corner jfl


maybe stop watching porn


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes theyre whores and not a made up tale i just told you, it was real. couldnt believe it either since this is an ethnic dominated neighborhood so i was surprised they were getting BLEACHED right around the corner jfl


>only 1 of them fuked a white guy


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> maybe stop watching porn


truecel is a massive horny curry


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> oh idk but i saw aa study that morrocans did well there ANYWAY just be nt


im nt but too ugly to get anyone lol. can easily make friends regardless of gender but its *always* platonic because im too ugly for any girl. plus ethnic girls tend to be more rude towards ugly ethnic boys like me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> >only 1 of them fuked a white guy


ahh lol no i meant that it was the only case i knew about a confirmed relationship like that. its usually black guys that slay moroccans


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> truecel is a massive horny curry


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ahh lol no i meant that it was the only case i knew about a confirmed relationship like that. its usually black guys that slay moroccans


be nt


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im nt but too ugly to get anyone lol. can easily make friends regardless of gender but its *always* platonic because im too ugly for any girl. plus ethnic girls tend to be more rude towards ugly ethnic boys like me


cope tales from balochistan


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im nt but too ugly to get anyone lol. can easily make friends regardless of gender but its *always* platonic because im too ugly for any girl. plus ethnic girls tend to be more rude towards ugly ethnic boys like me


you're traumatized from your circumcision


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

Warlow said:


> bro you didn't magically go up 1-1.5 PSL points since the last pics you sent me, mirin tinder numbers though


i did


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> Autismmaxxed I see, like that first squinting pic you sent me
> can't even hear what you say


im autism maxxed


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> maybe stop watching porn


whats that gotta do with the dynamics of dating in the netherlands among ethnics???


MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 846761


i like it when my abused dogs stalk me on .co and spread these photos here jfl


6ft7Mogger said:


> be nt


i am tho, but ugly + nt = death sentence


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats that gotta do with the dynamics of dating in the netherlands among ethnics???
> 
> i like it when my abused dogs stalk me on .co and spread these photos here jfl
> 
> i am tho, but ugly + nt = death sentence


how tall are you


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im autism maxxed


*Confirmed Mentalcel-just be normie and NT*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats that gotta do with the dynamics of dating in the netherlands among ethnics???
> 
> i like it when my abused dogs stalk me on .co and spread these photos here jfl
> 
> i am tho, but ugly + nt = death sentence


why did you huh react me you have erectile dysfunction from porn


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> how tall are you


6'5


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> 6'5


is he 6'5


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> cope tales from balochistan


my family is from central north pakistan, balochistan is southwestern pakistan


MarkCorrigan said:


> how tall are you


you mean how short. im 178cm but people often think im 180cm


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> is he 6'5


yeah he larps as 5'1 indian janitor


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> *Confirmed Mentalcel-just be normie and NT*


this is true. online i get a lot of matches, but i get unmatched when i talk or call them jfl. its over for me


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> my family is from central north pakistan, balochistan is southwestern pakistan
> 
> you mean how short. im 178cm but people often think im 180cm


dont care ur a chaddam

u had pakistani stacy want to suck ur nut off


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why did you huh react me you have erectile dysfunction from porn


because what you say has nothing to do with what i said. 


6ft7Mogger said:


> yeah he larps as 5'1 indian janitor


strong cope im 5'10 pakistani neet jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im autism maxxed


we'r two, but i have genuine reasons, my ortho ended me from having chad potential w surgeries.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> because what you say has nothing to do with what i said.
> 
> strong cope im 5'10 pakistani neet jfl


pakistani chaddam 5'10 ntmaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> my family is from central north pakistan, balochistan is southwestern pakistan
> 
> you mean how short. im 178cm but people often think im 180cm


volcel tbh how could foids resist your BPC


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> we'r two, but i have genuine reasons, my ortho ended me from having chad potential w surgeries.


damn brootal ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> we'r two, but i have genuine reasons, my ortho ended me from having chad potential w surgeries.


what was wrong with your teeth


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

7pages jfl. Getting 6ft7mogger on a thread related to race is gasoline on a fire


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> we'r two, but i have genuine reasons, my ortho ended me from having chad potential w surgeries.


You look good man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> pakistani chaddam 5'10 ntmaxxed


just 5'10 ntmaxxed pakistan, not chaddam in slightest 


MarkCorrigan said:


> volcel tbh how could foids resist your BPC


face > dick. besides its not even big.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> 7pages jfl. Getting 6ft7mogger on a thread related to race is gasoline on a fire


dudes spreading memes about me saying i had a stacy gf, jfl


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> I'm mentally fucked by my ortho, u wanna me be happy?


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> just 5'10 ntmaxxed pakistan, not chaddam in slightest
> 
> face > dick. besides its not even big.


ur a slayer


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



ok chad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what was wrong with your teeth


nothing. literally nothing.My mom when i was 13yo, just wanted my teeth to be more "cuter" -they were very vampire/sharp canine looking jfl according to psl it's a good thing - so ortho did put them together and fucked my IMW that could have been near 50mm and is below 45mm now + used rubber band to pull back my upper maxila to fit in with my lower maxila, instead of doing the other way around. Stealing exactly after CT scan took now and compared to the old one, 6 mm forward growth in both maxila. Still looks fine because of my genetics but still ....


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> ur a slayer


please for the sanity of everybody of this forum just leave. grab your luggage grab your stuff and go, just leave man. its over for you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> just 5'10 ntmaxxed pakistan, not chaddam in slightest
> 
> face > dick. besides its not even big.


why aren't you slaying? what facial flaws do you have?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



Send an audio speaking spanish


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> please for the sanity of everybody of this forum just leave. grab your luggage grab your stuff and go, just leave man. its over for you


ur an incel


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> ok chad


Do you understand what I was saying?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



you sound like some demo for a french lesson jfl


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> Do you understand what I was saying?


bonjour bagette


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> Do you understand what I was saying?


when are you coming to australia? we can slay abo foids together


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



"je parle très bien le français...." and then "et ça va peut-être MEILLEUR OUI". jfl at this larper. But still deep voice mog me to hell and back. Can pm for french voice tbh, too high inihibit here


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> You look good man


could have naturally looked better if i wasn't fucked fucked by her. Without my luck DNA wise, i would have better just become asexual at this point tbh.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why aren't you slaying? what facial flaws do you have?


havent you seen my nose and fivehead? some pajeet would post it here often because i didnt feed into his delusions. i can link the thread to .co if you want. aside from those i also have shitty eye area; a lot of upper eyelid exposure, dark circles under my eyes and theyre also bulgy af. slightly recessed chin also. so with all those features, thats why im not slaying. with normal nose id probably have a gf tho.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> could have naturally looked better if i wasn't fucked fucked my her. Without my luck DNA wise, i would have better just become asexual at this point tbh.


You look good man. Stop thinking so hard. Why are you here? You look great. It's sad to see you crying on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> havent you seen my nose and fivehead? some pajeet would post it here often because i didnt feed into his delusions. i can link the thread to .co if you want. aside from those i also have shitty eye area; a lot of upper eyelid exposure, dark circles under my eyes and theyre also bulgy af. slightly recessed chin also. so with all those features, thats why im not slaying. with normal nose id probably have a gf tho.


tbh i see uglier curries than you happy with life


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> You look good man. Stop thinking so hard. Why are you here? You look great. It's sad to see you crying on this forum


this site is just a collection of ugly looking unlucky guys and good looking legit mentally ill guys. pretty sad as both cant control their situation


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> tbh i see uglier curries than you happy with life


you havent seen my full face, just individual features that may not look as bad but when it all comes together, you can see the subhumanity. my harmony has totally been thrown off now. those uglier curries are - in reality - not as ugly as me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> You look good man. Stop thinking so hard. Why are you here? You look great. It's sad to see you crying on this forum


tbh i'm sorry i'm low T asf to cry over some shit like that, but i used to take the "chad or death" too seriously as i'm always a naive dude.
And when you see that you've got fucked even partially for nothing, it's hard to forget it, i just knew it today since nobody would ever notice that i'm recessed or anything since i'm not, only a CT scan comparizon from before the treatment and now can tell what changed.
I should be thankful, you'r right. will try to stop talking about my deadass. And hope you all find happinness.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you havent seen my full face, just individual features that may not look as bad but when it all comes together, you can see the subhumanity. my harmony has totally been thrown off now. those uglier curries are - in reality - not as ugly as me.


have you posted your face I haven't seen it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> have you posted your face I haven't seen it


not my full face but my pics have been spammed here by other users (either pajeets or afghandus). one sec. ill link it.


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> "je parle très bien le français...." and then "et ça va peut-être MEILLEUR OUI". jfl at this larper. But still deep voice mog me to hell and back. Can pm for french voice tbh, too high inihibit here


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> have you posted your face I haven't seen it


https://incels.is/threads/proof-of-...-in-here-and-be-forgiven-for-your-sin.216194/


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Send an audio speaking spanish


What shud i say


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

@streege did you hear that audio i deleted it it was cringengl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> @streege did you hear that audio i deleted it it was cringengl


no i didn't ngl


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What shud i say


Sing this


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

streege said:


> no i didn't ngl


I tried faking a québecoise accent but idk how they sound even


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> I tried faking a québecoise accent but idk how they sound even


even i have hard time faking them, never properly talked with one beside an oneitis cel.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

9pages


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> 9pages


----------



## nvck_pilled (Dec 3, 2020)

2 hour thread 9 pages
raceshit is so cancerous


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



sounds like you have some kind of speaking disorder


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> sounds like you have some kind of speaking disorder


dit is de nederlandse taal schatje


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



you sound like a old men who is about to die who cant think straight


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What shud i say


read this


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> dit is de nederlandse taal schatje


maar je bent niet eens nederlands.. je bent duits toch


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> read this
> View attachment 846853


----------



## itis123 (Dec 3, 2020)

@hairyballscel why react with jfl? He's a chad


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


>



Good accent tbh,what do u think?
@6ft5manlet


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you sound like a old men who is about to die who cant think straight


lmao i hear it now



TRUE_CEL said:


> maar je bent niet eens nederlands.. je bent duits toch


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> lmao i hear it now



nvm youre a swede, i remember. did you go to a mosque yet tbh?


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Good accent tbh,what do u think?
> @6ft5manlet


jfl mogger accent


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> jfl mogger accent


What does it sound like


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What does it sound like


it sounds very multicultural, i like it


----------



## lutte (Dec 3, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> it sounds very multicultural, i like it


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What does it sound like


like a high T robot


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

lutte said:


> What does it sound like



You sound from spain as fuck


----------



## lutte (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> You sound from spain as fuck


Rly? Are you mexican


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 4, 2020)

don't bother if a bitch is wearing these


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Cope tbh


Caging hard af at that mulatta Godling looking motherfucking kid.


----------

